# microsoft word language change



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm trying to do a French project on MS word but every time I type a word in French (est) it underlines it in red. so I right click it and choose language> French and i'm all good. then i type another word and it underlines it again. how can i change the language of the document not just the word?


----------



## Zoeytech (Feb 20, 2007)

*Try this*

In word, Click on Tools, Languages, Set Language. Then Select French from the list of languages.


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks so much


----------



## Zoeytech (Feb 20, 2007)

NP. Glad it worked.


----------



## homieh (Jun 4, 2008)

hi ppl, i just recently installed office 2007 and found out that it is in spanish. im pretty sure there is an option to change it into english but since im not familiar with word 2007 i have no clue were to go and guessing didnt bring me very far. 
could some one help me out and describe where i need to go or maybe print screen a couple quick pictures so i know where the button locations are?
thanks in advance


----------

